# I,m not sure...



## bigjim (5 Oct 2009)

what exactly this is? Yea yea I know it's a bike.





I picked it up for pennies at the weekend for the wheels as I wanted some 700c spares. But [like you do] I rode it and thought. mmm, nice. At first I thought it was not changing gear but then realised that I had never known cheap friction gears to be so quiet and smooth. I thought it was a low end utility bike but then again it has Rigida alloy wheels with original michelin 23" tyres that specify 110PSA. Mechs are Huret-Sachs. Rear brake cable is routed through the frame. I googled it but unable to find a "Peugeot Pro-team". Assume it is 1985ish as could not date it using serial no. Made in France sticker. I've never seen those pedals either. I was going to break it and sell the frame on as a fixie project. But.......












Hopefully someone will have some info.
Thanks. Jim


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Oct 2009)

Hmmmm.
HLE tubing is nothing special IIRC. It's not especially top end, but sounds like a nice ride anyway.


----------



## bigjim (6 Oct 2009)

After a lot of googling I think it is a middle range bike. More racing than utility. 52/42 12x24 gearing. I don,t know where the tubing stands against 501 or 531 but it is pretty light. Evidently the lower range featured suicide brake levers, plastic front mech and steel wheels. Thanks for looking.


----------



## chris667 (7 Oct 2009)

It's a mn-mo alloy like 531, only cheaper.

Nice, with well thought out geometry. Peugeots are great.


----------



## Amanda P (8 Oct 2009)

Those Peugeot lugless frames are pretty good for the money. Nice style, with shot-in seat stays and shallow fork crowns. The joints are internally sleeved - very smooth and unfussy.

It's a pity Peugeot then fussied them up with busy paint jobs.

I've got one converted to fixed/single speed. In a plain colour, I like the style a lot; the frame is very stiff and sharp-handling, and not too heavy for a steel frame.

The only problem is that it can be hard to get nice seat posts in sizes to fit old Peugeots.


----------



## bigjim (8 Oct 2009)

Thats a nice paint job. 
Took mine out for a 20miler. Rides really well, very light and smooth. I'm impressed. Might be a keeper.


----------

